# Manual Transmission Issue



## josemusclecar (Nov 22, 2007)

I am restoring my 69 GTO it has a Muncie M-20 transmission I never got to drive the car because the first day I got it home from when I bought it I started to take the whole car appart but my problem is that when I took off the tranny I had fluid come out but red fluid like automatic tranny fluid I thought they used gear oil like a 80w90 oil I have no idea why it has that kind of fluid or did some M-21 used automatic tranny fluid and it was a thin red fluid like tranny fluid should I drain it and put gear oil, does anybody know what fluid they use.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Jose, YES !!! Iwould definately drain and chgange the tranny fluid.....Manual trannys use thicker gear oil 90wt !! Check the rear while you are at it....that should also have gear oil in it.. NOT RED AUTO TRANNY FLUID> on a good note, if the tranny was operating fine, chances are it was not damaged ....the Muncie tranny is a pretty tough unit....change the rear seal in it while it is out of the car.....Eric


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> Jose, YES !!! Iwould definately drain and chgange the tranny fluid.....Manual trannys use thicker gear oil 90wt !! Check the rear while you are at it....that should also have gear oil in it.. NOT RED AUTO TRANNY FLUID> on a good note, if the tranny was operating fine, chances are it was not damaged ....the Muncie tranny is a pretty tough unit....change the rear seal in it while it is out of the car.....Eric


 I concur.


----------

